# My first handgun. Glock 23



## jibrown82 (Jul 2, 2010)

I've been looking a buying my first handgun for quite a while now. I went to the gun shop and walked away with this beauty. Really happy with my purchase.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations.


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

I EDC a S&W 642 but if I ever have to go in "Harm's Way" my Glock 23 would come out of the gun safe and onto my belt. I had a Glock 22 taken in a tornado only to reappear 6 months later after I had my back yard regraded. It had been buried in 6" of hard clay. It is still firing in my neighbor's hands on the range today! When things go bump in the night the Glock is the best insurance!


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

nice! I just bought my first glock not even 2 months ago and love it. I'm sure you will too. let us know when your thoughts on it after you put a few rounds down range.


----------



## im413 (Dec 31, 2009)

*Congrats*

That is my daily carry weapon. But becareful, they will grow on you. before you know it, they start to muiltiple in your safe.:mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Congrats on the new pistol. Enjoy it.:smt033


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Yes congrats and nice photography work.


----------



## Army of One (Aug 25, 2010)

Congratulations!
I just purchased my first Glock, G22 RTF2. Can't wait to shoot it.:smt068


----------



## Army of One (Aug 25, 2010)

What kind of camera did you use for you pics. Make and model.
Just curious, I'm also a camera nut.


----------

